# Furry Hypnosis



## KitsuneKit (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, here is one for you, I'm sure some of you have heard this before.Â Â What about being hypnotized into seeing yourself as your fursona?

Impossible you say?

Not to the people at WarpMyMind.com.Â Â They have a file that will turn you into any furry you want, just by saying a simple trigger phrase.
It's called FurryTransformation.
[WarpMyMind File List]

You will have to be a member to try it out though, but it is free to sign up.

There is also a person on their message boards that will do a more specific transformation file for you... just don't harass him... and don't tell him I sent you.
[WarpMyMind Message Board]

[size=xx-small](WARNING!: warpmymind.com might have some stuff that should not be veiwed my minors, you may need to sign up to see the different stuff on there.Â Â See your doctor, results may vary, side effect may include: reality breaking down around you and maddness)[/size]


----------



## lellow (Jun 21, 2007)

I remember trying this awhile ago. The audio file was like 30 minutes long, and I found it to be very relaxing. I always felt really refreshed after listening. I never got any results though, perhaps I didn't do it enough. I liked it as a stress reducer.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 21, 2007)

Well that is why there is this guy doing more specific files.  People have found that the file is too vauge.  "You have a tail... assuming the animal has a tail"  People found that one cover all furry hypnosis file didn't work.  So you can request a more specific file from "Draygone" of the message boards.  For example, he is making me a fox transformation file, one that is tailored to me, will a much better chance of working.


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2007)

To be honest i don't need that hypnosis, i see myself as my fursona everyday, that is all that is on my mind, apart from the everyday things that need to be done of course, but i feel my fursona, it might not be in physical form but mentaly i feel im my fursona, most of my friends call me by my fursona name to, which may of helped me


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 21, 2007)

Off topic maybe, but what about people who actually believe they are their fursona? would that like, hypnotize them to think they are human? XD


----------



## Randy (Jun 21, 2007)

I already do, but maybe it is because of a few reasons, firstly i dont like seeing myself as human, secondly is one i mentioned in a previous post


----------



## DarkMeW (Jun 21, 2007)

Lets all hope if they hypnotize someone into being a chicken they'll tell them to look both ways before crossing the street.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jun 21, 2007)

Randy said:
			
		

> To be honest i don't need that hypnosis, i see myself as my fursona everyday, that is all that is on my mind, apart from the everyday things that need to be done of course, but i feel my fursona, it might not be in physical form but mentaly i feel im my fursona, most of my friends call me by my fursona name to, which may of helped me


Well then you would see yourself as a furry on the outside too.  Which tail, ears and the whole nine yards.  You would see yourself as how you think of yourself.

That sounds a tiny bit crazy having your friends call you that.  I have the situation where I hide my fursona and everything that is furry very very deep.  (It's on an encrypted flash drive in a safe, which is inside a larger safe, which is hidden in a wall.)  I can't have anyone in my personal life find out that I am a furry, it would totally burn a bunch of bridges.

The only time that I get to do anything with my fursona is online.  Safe in the internet, where no one knows who I am.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 21, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> That sounds a tiny bit crazy having your friends call you that.Â Â I have the situation where I hide my fursona and everything that is furry very very deep.Â Â (It's on an encrypted flash drive in a safe, which is inside a larger safe, which is hidden in a wall.)Â Â I can't have anyone in my personal life find out that I am a furry, it would totally burn a bunch of bridges.
> 
> The only time that I get to do anything with my fursona is online.Â Â Safe in the internet, where no one knows who I am.



Me too, only my closest friends know about my furry side, we joke and laugh about it.  I have to hide all this stuff from my family, which is a real b^^^^h.  But im totally getting that fursona hypnosis.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 21, 2007)

Funny thing about hypnosis: It only works if you want it to.

At least, that's been my experience.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 22, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Funny thing about hypnosis: It only works if you want it to.
> 
> At least, that's been my experience.



OOH I WANT IT! Oh so badly.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

i see myself as my fursona every day....if my friends and family find out about i.. so what... i aint gonna hide it


----------



## DavidN (Jun 22, 2007)

I still don't quite believe it works, but my brother's had the experience of being hypnotized on stage. I now have a photo of him talking to a shoe.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I still don't quite believe it works, but my brother's had the experience of being hypnotized on stage. I now have a photo of him talking to a shoe.



rofl you dont need to be hypnotised to do that... i been known to do it when im drunk, asking it kindly to undo itself and get off my foot  XD


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 22, 2007)

I see myself as my fursona everytime, everyday too. ^^ Though if I didn't I wouldn't try hypnosis as it doesn't work on me and I get bored.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jun 22, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Funny thing about hypnosis: It only works if you want it to.
> 
> At least, that's been my experience.



Thats not necessarily true. The human mind is an organic computer. Like their mechanical counter-parts hacking into it only takes time and the right techniques. And yes, you can't make them do things they don't want to do right off the bat, but again.. given enough time and conditioning you can turn people into (for a lack of a better word) puppets. Hypnosis is all fun and games at first, but there's a point where it stops becoming a game.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 22, 2007)

God, I listened to this once, just about fell asleep. I really, really want to get it to work someday though.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had mixed results with that audio file. some days it does nothing, others puts me to sleep, some days I feel like I have claws


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 22, 2007)

macrokijou is the only person so far to report success

has this worked at all for anyone else? nothing so far with me.

I'm gonna try some of the other files that are supposed to help with it, see if it does anything.

edit: well the one called Accelerator actually DOES work, and is very relaxing, but listenins to 20 minutes of that plus 10 minutes of the furry one is a great way to fall asleep =


----------



## Voltemand (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I saw this thread earlier and got intruiged - because really, if I were to give it all the faith in the world and at some point it worked...
I'd have an entire dellusional playground. You have no idea, I would go to timesquare and sketch *everyone*. 

I did try it last night; three times. The first two were interrupted, the last one I did in bed. It didn't work, though I did feel a few recurring abnormalities. 

All in all, I distracted myself. I'm sure of it. I fell asleep a few times within it, and baisically threw any kind of trance away because of some intrinsic anticipation that swelled every now and then.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 22, 2007)

Guided meditation/hypnosis is fun, but all the claims are kinda bs.  The thing about hypnosis is that post-hypnotic suggestions don't work unless you want them to.  Usually, the person whom the suggestion has been implanted in realizes that someone wants him to do something, but he doesn't feel particularly compelled to do it.  "Kill someone?  Ummm. . ." that sort of thing.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 22, 2007)

Crap, i cant get that furry thing to download, someone know how to?


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, well, after trying a trance file, accelerator file, and the furry file in one playlist, i can confirm that I DID definitely get a trance. unfortunately, it was before i was supposed to get one, and I think my body just panicked cause i snapped out of it with my heart racing, but my whole body was, well, not numb, but kinda like it was somebody else's body and i just couldn't move it. i was so shaken it threw off the whole session.

I'm gonna try leaving the playlist on repeat while i sleep tonight, if it doesn't make me a raving lunatic I'll report back in the morning =P


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hypnosis Status Report:
Stupid thing kept me up for three hours so I had to turn it off, in one of the clips the guy does the "wake up when i count to five" thing, so I'd wake up every time he did that. Extremely annoying, and I still can't turn into a wolf =(


----------

